
QuickBasic 64 - teilo
http://www.qb64.net/
======
teilo
My first real programming income came from QuickBasic 4, at age 16. I had
dabbled in GW-Basic up until that time, but an adult mentor introduced me to
the concept of procedural program with functions and subroutines. In other
words, no more line numbers, and no more Gotos and Gosubs. Also, real
executables. No more interpreted code. It was one of those lightbulb moments
in my life.

I still have my original QuickBasic 4.5 manuals. I just can't throw them away.

Very cool to see a project like this.

